# A Majestic Site



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is a Majestic rollerball I recently completed. It has one of Exotic's "Storm Cloud" grey blanks on it. I wish Ed would get more of these blanks in already. It is a stunning color especially in person. Spun and MM and polished with a plastic polish. Thanks for looking and as always comments or questions welcomed. Maybe on future ones I will make the pimp crystal something in onyx black.


----------



## Mark (Nov 19, 2010)

John, It's a very cool blank and a great combination. Nicely Done.

I just went and looked. It shows available, but none in stock...:frown:


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2010)

Mark said:


> John, Is that the Black Pearl Poly or was it actually called storm cloud? It's a very cool blank and a great combination. Nicely Done.


 

It is called Storm Cloud. He does not have the black pearled blanks that I want in yet.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

That is an awesome looking pen.  I am glad I added some of those on my last order.  Been waiting to get some better kits to put them on.  That goes great with the majestic kit.  Stunning looking pen John.

Mark yes it is called storm cloud.


----------



## Mark (Nov 19, 2010)

Found it. Thanks much.. 
I'm waiting too.....


----------



## alphageek (Nov 19, 2010)

That blank syncs up with that kit amazingly.   Excellent pen!!!


----------



## tomcatchevy (Nov 20, 2010)

That looks awesome!  Is the blank an acrylester?  I have 3 or 4 left in my stock that are called Crushed Silver and they look very similar to that.  I bought a few when they were discontinued from my supplier.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 20, 2010)

That is beautiful.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 20, 2010)

tomcatchevy said:


> That looks awesome!  Is the blank an acrylester?  I have 3 or 4 left in my stock that are called Crushed Silver and they look very similar to that.  I bought a few when they were discontinued from my supplier.



Nope, but close.   Storm Cloud is one of Dawns creations, so its PR, not acrylester.   I agree the color in this one looks really close to the crushed silver, but I think the Storm cloud I had was a little darker.  I can't find a picture of mine, but my JT's majestic is so much sharper anyway


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for showing your excellent rendition of Dawn's blank.!!

Weekend is here!  Dawn wiil be sure to make some of this!!  

Storm cloud and black pearl polyresin are very similar.  To compare to acrylester, Dawn's resins are much more "user-friendly"---acrylester tends to be very "chippy", Dawn's comes off in ribbons much more easily.

Thanks for showing JT!!!   Should sell well "gift for hubby"!!!


----------



## wizard (Nov 20, 2010)

John, That is a stunningly beautiful pen and goes great with the kit !! I love Dawn's magical creations. I made a similar one called Cetacean Seas on a Majestic Jr. 
However, your Majestic really shows more of the blank and your pictures really show the hues and swirls so well ! Fantastic job once more. Regards, Doc


----------



## markgum (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## David Keller (Nov 20, 2010)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice looking pen. One worth signing peace accords.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Amazing looking turn!  I recently opened up a Majestic kit and the crystal was missing which makes adding something else pretty easy to do, ha ha ha.  Anyways...You did an awesome job on this one.


----------



## latelearner (Nov 20, 2010)

That is truly spectacular!!!


----------



## mach9 (Nov 20, 2010)

Gorgeous pen and great photo! Would you be willing to share any info on your photo setup?


----------



## Pioneerpens (Nov 20, 2010)

beautiful!!


----------



## bricketts528 (Nov 20, 2010)

What a gorgeous pen!  Absolutely stunning!  Nice job!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 21, 2010)

mach9 said:


> Gorgeous pen and great photo! Would you be willing to share any info on your photo setup?


 

Thanks. Not much to tell. It is done in a light tent like others have done. Lamp on both sides top and front. Basic point and shoot camera that I keep in automatic mode because I am too lazy to learn any of the features because the book is just that a book and I hate to read.


----------



## Toni (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous Pen!! Great photos


----------



## omb76 (Nov 21, 2010)

That is an incredible looking pen!!  Perfect match between the blank and the pen kit.  I think the crystal looks great with it also.


----------



## corian king (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice looking pen and a great job on the match up!!
JIM


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW What a beautiful pen JT! You really made that blank shine. You have a great eye for what works, and boy it shows!! I am honored!


----------



## Polarys425 (Dec 12, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Here is a Majestic rollerball I recently completed. It has one of Exotic's "Storm Cloud" grey blanks on it. I wish Ed would get more of these blanks in already. It is a stunning color especially in person. Spun and MM and polished with a plastic polish. Thanks for looking and as always comments or questions welcomed. Maybe on future ones I will make the pimp crystal something in onyx black.


 

What color did you paint the tubes/inside the blank?


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2010)

I used brass ager and I get a chance to put in a plug here. http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Turning-Supplies/

Now that should be worth something:biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome looking pen John works well with Dawn's PR!! well done.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fantastic Job John! And pics too!


----------



## latelearner (Dec 12, 2010)

I didn't think you could outdo yourself after that pen stand that you made, but was I ever wrong! Thate is a gorgeous pen and outstanding craftsmanship.


----------



## Papo (Dec 12, 2010)

Great looking pen 
I want to turn pens like you when I grow up!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 13, 2010)

Great looking pen JT


----------

